# Saltair: Mormon Bathing Pavilion or Something Else?



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

*SALTAIR *




Salt lake City was founded in 1847 and before the turn of the century, they had enough extra money and time to build the Salt Baths of the Great Salt Lake.  In all, there were seven salt bathing pavilions around the Lake but the most famous was Saltair.









​
First opened in 1893, Saltair was a desert oasis situated on the south shore of Utah’s Great Salt Lake. The Mormon Church originally commissioned the site in the hope of creating a wholesome “Coney Island of the West” without the perceived sleaziness of the New York original. Their family-friendly park proved an instant hit, as scores of visitors arrived by train from nearby Salt Lake City to enjoy music, dancing and bathing in the lake’s saline-rich waters. Saltair’s most striking attraction was its gargantuan pavilion, a four-story wonder adorned with domes and minarets that sat above the lake on more than 2,000 wood pilings. Along with touring this “Pleasure Palace on Stilts,” visitors could also show off their moves on a sprawling dance floor, ride roller coasters and carousels, and watch fireworks displays and hot air balloon shows. The park boasted nearly half a million visitors a year until 1925, when the iconic centerpiece burned in a fire.

This trestle is a mile long:




Source - High quality image you can zoom in on the details.​
:  I believe this was built as some sort of Tartarian atmospheric power plant.  Just like the post, Sutro Baths or Treatment Plant --this was not built as a bathing pavilion.  Notice how inconvenient it is to access the waters from those tall piers.  Saltair II put steps down into the water, which makes a lot more sense.

The LDS helped build Saltair but they put this on top of the original:







Not Believing it.  They like these type of symbols on top of their buildings.  Even on Domes, like the temple in Tuscon.
















*SALTAIR NUMBER 2*​A rebuilt Saltair opened soon after the other one burned in 1925, but it failed to capture the magic—or the revenues—of the original.  The lake receded in 1933, which left the Saltair sitting a half mile away from the lake.  Maybe the magic was the atmospheric electricity that the original was still harnessing.














​The park closed its doors for good in 1958, and its abandoned pavilion was later set on fire by arsonists twice.  It was damaged in 1967 and then destroyed in a second arson fire in 1970. Article on 1967 Arson  & Article about 1970 arson fire at Saltair

The ruins of Saltair I and II:





​
Saltair II and the same site today:





For those of you keeping track, that is three fires and the next version gets a flood!



*SALTAIR NUMBER 3*​In 1983, Wally Wright spent $3 million to build a new Saltair resort about a mile west of the original resort site.  The third (and current) Saltair flooded just a few months later, prompting an entire renovation to remove the silt and salt from the pavilion. It’s changed ownership a few times over the years, and sat vacant for much of the 1990s.  Saltair III is still there, but only as a specter of the old "Lady of the Lake" that existed there in the early part of the century.




​:  This one is a used as a public venue, mostly for concerts.  I saw the Filter and the White Zombies here when it reopened in the mid 90s.  Awesome show!



Locations of Saltair





​
Here is the Garfield Bathing Pavilion, also on the Great Salt Lake.  It was built before Saltair but went downhill because it coudn't compete with Saltair.











​
The rest of the Great Salt Lake's bathing palaces have few or no photos but you can find some information about them in the links below.

_A Look Back Saltair_
_Drone over ruins of Saltair I
Saltair
Only in your state - Saltair
Mystery of Utah - 8 resorts on Great SL
Recreation on the Great Salt Lake_
_Resorts of Great Salt Lake_

​
Other "Bathing Pavilions" for Comparison:

In the UK:

BRIGHTON:










​
The Royal Pavilion Palace Pier

NEW BRIGHTON - LIVERPOOL















New Brighton Beach (Liverpool) Photos

​
On the East Coast of USA:

CONEY ISLAND
















Coney Island Interactive Map

FARROCKAWAY NEW YORK








Farrockaway Bathing Pavilions and mansions - tons of photos of buildings that look out of time.

​
On the West Coast of USA:

OCEAN PARK, CA






LONG BEACH. CA





REDONDO BEACH, CA




SoCal Bath pavilions

MADISON PARK, WA








Madison Park in Seattle​
And this one in India:







This of course is supposedly a mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.

​
There are many temples and mausoleums in India that look a lot like the architecture of these 'bathing pavilions' that are located on water.

The Tomb of Sher Shah Suri:






Mahabat Maqbara Palace :





Mahabalipuram









What if these too are power plants.  In modern times, we still locate power and nuclear plants on water whenever possible. I definitely believe the original Saltair was not and never was built for people who wanted to swim in the Great Salt Lake.

Plissken 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RonanDate: 2019-04-13 04:25:50Reaction Score: 1


A lot of these so called "Bathing Pavilions" seem re-purposed. The most obvious to me is the Sutro Baths.
I followed the 'powerplant' angle down a few rabbit holes and came to "temples" and pagodas like you did too which is interesting. I've got some photos saved of a "temple" that I'll send to you if I find them.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-04-13 08:23:20Reaction Score: 3


Great post. I am convinced these places are all to do with power harnessing of some sort.

A quick aside, I was reading about New Brighton in Liverool a few days ago. Liverpool is my 2nd home & I had never heard of its tower until 2 days ago (had a mandela moment)

So I did some reading and basically the tower was erected 1898 - 1900 (How fast?) to compete with the slightly further north Blackpool tower, which still stands.

Waki

It is claimed during the 1st world war that the tower fell in to disrepair and was torn down and scrapped not long after. Would it really become rusty and useless in such a short space of time?

As usual with these things, dome ect.


Perhaps the tower was no longer functional as its original use? Also, the council are considering erecting a new tower in the same spot, although the mock up is a complete eyesore, perhaps there is something about the location?


Back to Saltair, again something about the location, the salt, atmosphere? Front the buildings as a comon use while trying to figure out how they functioned originally?

Definately more to learn here.


----------



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WildFire2000Date: 2019-04-14 01:58:29Reaction Score: 10


Salt water is a better conductor of electricity than fresh water...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KosmicKittenDate: 2019-04-14 06:39:08Reaction Score: 10


Ok I am officially losing it. This post is nuts in the most perplexing yet awestruck way. I have NEVER heard of Saltair I and II but, weirdly enough, I saw Franz Ferdinand perform at Saltair III in 2005. I was attending BYU at the time. I had no idea there were two precursors to this perplexing venue that I visited.

What’s odd is that the old venue were infinitely more exquisite than its later iterations. Haven’t building processes improved? Haven’t building materials become cheaper and more plentiful in later years? How were these Mormon backwater pioneers scraping together a more grand pavilion way back then?

Your post is amazing. There seems to be a correlation between this type of Turkish(?) style grand architecture, proximity to salt water, and funny antennae or wiring at the top.

I will do some looking to see if the Salt Lake falls on an energetic ley line of some type. I find that some of these interesting odd pieces of architecture seem to fall on interesting energetic anomalies on Earth’s surface.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-14 08:49:30Reaction Score: 5


If a power plant as alluded to how was the power distributed to customers or users?
Where is the infrastructure, what was that infrastructure and the devices that used the electricity?

In the shorpy image you can see people standing in water that is very shallow at a considerable distance from the camera position. This is probably why the very end of the pier has a waters edge or floating platform as it is this point the lake bed falls away meaning there is a decent depth of water sufficient to swim in at this point.

Those things on top of the domes look like the same lights the Mormons installed on their Temple.

Mormons were never impoverished. They were instrumental in 'finding' gold in San Francisco don't forget and were effectively 'lodged' in Salt Lake by the actions of an obscure United States President, whose name escapes me, whilst heading to California en masse.

There is a Saltaire in the North of England Saltaire World Heritage Site
But the only 'connection' I could find is there was a Titus Billings at Salt Lake and a Titus Salt who built Saltaire whose existences overlapped slightly.

The New Brighton part of Liverpool was an effort to recreate the gentry's seaside haven, Brighton, in the North of England. Trouble was Blackpool was also engaging in a similar field of endeavour but instead of going after the gentry it was going after the masses. The gentry did not leave their warmer, milder southern haven to move 'up north' (Why would they when the proximity to 'town' aka City of London was of great importance to them?) and New Brighton withered whilst Blackpool bloomed as the masses preferred rough and ready Blackpool to posh New Brighton.

There is constant maintenance being done to Blackpool Tower and Blackpool's three piers to maintain their integrity. Salt water does not do cast iron or steel structures any favours, Morecambe pier just along the coast was demolished a fair few years back before it collapsed as it had been derelict and unmaintained for years. Brightons west pier is as I type derelict and collapsing as the sea goes about its business.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-04-14 17:00:25Reaction Score: 3


Great post Snake!

If you ever make a batch of ORMUS, the second best place to obtain your mineral concentrate is the Great Salt Lake in Utah. The first place is the Dead Sea located in Palestine.

There is an extremely high level of Platinum group elements at these locations. Infer from that what you will.


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-04-14 19:50:52Reaction Score: 2


JD: If a power plant as alluded to how was the power distributed to customers or users?
Where is the infrastructure, what was that infrastructure and the devices that used the electricity?

:  If the previous society was smart enough to harness aether electricity, I am pretty sure they can figure out how to transmit the power to individual households without wires.    If they did use wires, keep in mind that even in regular weather events like snow storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, and even regular wind storms, the first thing to go is the power poles and electrical wires.

JD: In the shorpy image you can see people standing in water that is very shallow at a considerable distance from the camera position. This is probably why the very end of the pier has a waters edge or floating platform as it is this point the lake bed falls away meaning there is a decent depth of water sufficient to swim in at this point.

: Not sure what your point is here.  The Great Salt Lake is endorheic , so the water levels change every year based on the amount of water coming  from winter runoff out of the Wasatch Mountains.  As a matter of fact, who knows when the Bonneville flood really happened.  We are told that it happened 17,500 years ago but anyone, like myself, that has lived in the path the Bonneville flood took to the sea, I don't believe it.  Most of these areas can barely sustain sage brush and grasses to this day.  Here is the original bed of the Bonneville Lake and the location of Saltair. Even though the levels change the Salt Air was located where the water levels changed the least. Lots of foresight for people that arrived in the Great Basin about 150 years ago.


JD: Those things on top of the domes look like the same lights the Mormons installed on their Temple.

:  Are you eluding to the secondary domes, which I didn't even mention.  I was pointing out the main dome and Mormons always use the Angel Moroni on their main spire/dome.  If you can find one of these on a Mormon structure other than this, good luck.  General statements like this derail the topic.
JD: Mormons were never impoverished. They were instrumental in 'finding' gold in San Francisco don't forget

:  This part is true but the LDS church does not use their stash for building projects.  They tithe their members to raise money for these projects.  In  addition, this was the era of the Long Depression.

In the United States, economists typically refer to the Long Depression as the *Depression of 1873–1879*, kicked off by the Panic of 1873, and followed by the Panic of 1893, book-ending the entire period of the wider Long Depression.[5] The National Bureau of Economic Research dates the contraction following the panic as lasting from October 1873 to March 1879. At 65 months, it is the longest-lasting contraction identified by the NBER, eclipsing the Great Depression's 43 months of contraction.[6][7] In the United States, from 1873 to 1879, 18,000 businesses went bankrupt, including 89 railroads.[8] Ten states and hundreds of banks went bankrupt.[_citation needed_] Unemployment peaked in 1878, long after the initial financial panic of 1873 had ended. Different sources peg the peak U.S. unemployment rate anywhere from 8.25%[9] to 14%.

The *Panic of 1896* was an acute economic depression in the United States that was less serious than other panics of the era, precipitated by a drop in silver reserves, and market concerns on the effects it would have on the gold standard. Deflation of commodities' prices drove the stock market to new lows in a trend that began to reverse only after the 1896 election of William McKinley. The failure of the National Bank of Illinois in Chicago is remembered as one of the motivating factors in the sensational Adolph Luetgert murder case. During the panic, call money would reach 125 percent, the highest level since the Civil War.


JD:  ...and were effectively 'lodged' in Salt Lake by the actions of an obscure United States President, whose name escapes me, whilst heading to California en masse.

:  Sigh, that is some great scholarship.  If you have time to post,  you should take the time to look things up.  Everything about this statement is incorrect.  The Mormons were not on their way to California  en masse.  They sent scouts out to find a new place to settle as they were run out of first Arkansas and then Navoo, IL.  From Wiki:

The *Mormon pioneers* were members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church), also known as Latter-day Saints, who migrated across the United States from the Midwest to the Salt Lake Valley in what is today the U.S. state of Utah. At the time of the ceasefire and planning of the exodus in 1846, the territory was owned by the Republic of Mexico, which soon after went to war with the United States over the annexation of Texas. Salt Lake Valley became American territory as a result of this war.

The journey was taken by about 70,000 people beginning with advance parties sent out by church leaders in March 1846 after the 1844 assassination of the Mormon leader Joseph Smith made it clear the group could not remain in Nauvoo, Illinois—which the church had recently purchased, improved, renamed, and developed because of the Missouri Mormon War, setting off the Illinois Mormon War. The well-organized wagon train migration began in earnest in April 1847, and the period (including the flight from Missouri in 1838 to Nauvoo), known as the _Mormon Exodus_

Since its founding in 1830, members of the LDS Church were often harshly treated by their neighbors, partially due to their religious beliefs, sometimes as a reaction against the actions and the words of the LDS Church and its members and leaders. These and other reasons caused the body of the Church to move from one place to another—to Ohio, Missouri, and then to Illinois, where church members built the city of Nauvoo.

Brigham Young personally reviewed all available information on the Salt Lake Valley and the Great Basin, consulting with mountain men and trappers who traveled through Winter Quarters, and meeting with Father Pierre-Jean De Smet, a Jesuitmissionary familiar with the Great Basin. The wary Young insisted the Mormons should settle in a location no one else wanted, and felt the Salt Lake Valley met that requirement but would provide the Saints with many advantages as well.

:  The Mormons did not deal with a President until the territory was created with the Compromise of 1850, which was one of the policies that eventually leads to the Civil War.  When the Mormons settled Utah, the land was a SPANISH TERRITORY.

I don't mind when someone makes a contrary point, if it is 1. Relevant 2. Researched 3. Contributes to the great scholarship that has been on the site way before I found it.  Day drinkers shouldn't troll without supervision.

Plissken


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-15 07:43:32Reaction Score: 1


Snake.
Here are my points with as much clarity as I can muster. Apologies for failing you in this respect earlier.

All I am asking is where are the devices that used the etheric energy?
There are no pictures, no drawings, no engravings, no known extant examples of these things. You are right if its possible to take electrical energy from the ether (and I don't see why not) then it would make no sense to have a massive disguised power station or wire to carry the power to the point of use.
To my mind it would only need the correct antenna/tuner or whatever device at the point of use. Tesla's trip in the Pierce Arrow, as the example, used a pair of aerials and some sort of glass valve box arrangement to travel silently and effectively on etherically sourced electricity, assuming the story we are told is true. (either it is or it isn't is my take on it)
On site beats grid every time unless you are in the selling electricity game.

The mile long pier is required to get to water deep enough to swim in. To access the water the people go down the stair way at the end of the pier and onto the floating platform not from the main building on the pier or the rest of the pier.
They could of course walk out from the beach to get into a swimming depth of water but naturally the proprietors of the Saltair wouldn't make any money from that.

No the lights I am referring to are the lights in the pictures you posted which look exactly like the lights on the Salt Lake temple in the pictures on the Temple thread.
First picture here _The Mormon Temple and Tabernacle in Utah_

As for the waki articles. What is on wikipedia is anything but the truth, in my experience. Check some of them out by using other sources, or not, your call.

For starters have a read through this thread full of other sources. (You contributed to the thread! though not the quoted bit below.)
The Mormon Temple and Tabernacle in Utah
The en masse migration from Nauvoo to California.

Originally from here William T. Sherman and the Gold Rush - Part II
"*In my opinion, when the Mormons were driven from Nauvoo, Illinois, in 1844, they cast about for a land where they would not be disturbed again, and fixed on California.* In the year 1845 a ship, the Brooklyn, sailed from New York for California, with a colony of Mormons, of which Sam Brannan was the leader, and we found them there on our arrival in January, 1847."
"When General Kearny, at Fort Leavenworth, was collecting volunteers early 1846, for the Mexican War, he, through the instrumentality of Captain James Allen, brother to our quartermaster, General Robert Allen, raised the battalion of Mormons at Kanesville, Iowa, now Council Bluffs, on the express understanding that it would facilitate their migration to California. *But when the Mormons reached Salt Lake, in 1846, they learned that they had been forestalled by the United States forces in California, and they then determined to settle down where they were."*

This post for the electricity angle and President Polks action that led to the Mormons staying in Salt Lake en masse.
The Mormon Temple and Tabernacle in Utah

The trumpet blowing angel sits atop mormon temples. Saltair is not a temple hence no angel.

Looking for evidence of lights at Saltair, the 1893 one, I came across this site Summers at Saltair: A look back at Salt Lake's Coney Island
and from one of the links on that page I came to this one with brief details of all eight attempts at getting pavilions going on Salt Lake.
Resorts flourished at Great Salt Lake during the 1800s

Number 5 is interesting to me as it mentions the arrival of electricity at a resort in 1892. Interesting as it was 11 years after Salt Lake city became only the fourth city in the United States (actually Utah was Federal Territory back then, not a state) to begin using electricity. (in itself a very weird fact in relation to the Mormons and Freemasonry as discussed in the temple thread)
From here http://www.trolleysquare.com/history/
_Utah played a key role in the history of electrical power. While Utah was still a federal territory, *in 1880 the Salt Lake Power, Light, and Heating Company was formed.* Following London, New York, San Francisco, and Cleveland, _*in 1881 Salt Lake City became the world's fifth city to electrify with a central station source of electricity.*

From desertnews
_Garfield Beach began in 1881, two miles southwest of Black Rock. It capitalized on service via the steamboat from Lake Side. The boat was renamed "General Garfield," in honor of James A. Garfield taking a ride on it. The boat was anchored semi-permanently offshore of the resort.

In 1887, Garfield resort was purchased by the Utah and Nevada Railroad. Some $100,000 in improvements were added, including 200 bathhouses with showers, a restaurant, race track and bowling alley. It was then called "Utah's great sanitarium resort," and 84,000 total people visited Garfield that year.

*Five years later, it was still going strong, and the Union Pacific Railroad purchased it and spent another $150,000 in upgrades. It was the lake's first resort to have an electric generator and lights.*

A fire destroyed it (the steamboat too) in 1904, and despite rumors it would be rebuilt, it never was._

Unlike today where  there is a ubiquitous grid supply back then it seems generators were used to supply specific projects beyond the reach of the relatively young grid.

So for me at least, for this Saltair to be a disguised/disused etheric power station makes no sense. Where is the need for disguise? Who is it being disguised from?
Oh I've seen buildings 'in the flesh' that appear to have a specific purpose but in reality they don't. A local water pumping station was only passed by the planners because it had been given the appearance of a detached house which 'fitted in' with its location in the rural landscape, for example.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-15 13:06:04Reaction Score: 7


It may not have been for appliances or convenience devices but for physical and mental well-being. Ionically charged atmosphere has an effect on both. When I was a girl it was a common saying for people to enjoy their weekends or vacations to "recharge their batteries". I wonder if that saying had a literal foundation in truth as in subjecting oneself to negatively charged ions in the atmosphere in order to feel renewed and invigorated?


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-04-15 23:04:45Reaction Score: 1


_@jd755_  You might check your own sources from the post about SLC , not that I consider the blogs a reliable source if they are not backed up by other sources.  Not anywhere in there did they mention the en masse migration to California.  Also the article about President Polk states:

" This is mainly in regards to the role he played in expanding the boarders of the United States through the Mexican-American War, a conflict into which the Latter-day Saints would become *mildly involved, but which would have a great impact on, by bringing what would become Utah territory under U.S. control." *Your awesome source cannot even spell borders correctly.   Emphasis is mine.  They were already settling there when this happened.

Again from your blog(source):

"The president was also concerned that the Mormons could complicate his plans for western expansion by either attempting to form their own independent state, or aligning with a forging power such as England."

I like the fact you quoted your own post and then provided blogs as proof and then rip on me for using Wiki, just like all of us we all do to support basic facts.  Did you even check any of the links I provided?  I don't think so.  If you look, the church itself has thousands of original documents that talk about their founding of the Territory of Deseret, which eventually came to be Utah.  They wouldn't choose California because they wanted someplace where there were no other white people to run them out, not many people liked their policy of polygamy.

Oh and, speaking of accuracy,  it is Deseret News that you quoted on Garfield, which again, was not the point of my post.
A link would have been nice and scholarly so here it is: LINK . I stated in the OP "Here is the Garfield Bathing Pavilion, also on the Great Salt Lake. It was built before Saltair but went downhill because it couldn't compete with Saltair. ."   It might have been a generalization as I didn't want to get into the history of this resort but what I said doesn't disagree with the information you provided to disprove me.  "It was built in 1887 and still going strong in 1893."  But then the article YOU reference then skips to when it was destroyed in 1904.  It provided no proof to your disclaimer about it going downhill after Saltair was opened in 1893.

"Garfield Beach resort, located approximately 1.5 miles to the east of Lake Point, opened its doors in 1875, remaining the premier Great Salt Lake destination until the opening of Saltair in 1893.  A product of the Utah Western Railway’s expansion into Tooele County, Garfield Beach wowed visitors with a 165 by 62 feet dance pavilion over the lake.  The resort cost $70,000.  Six trains a day serviced Garfield bringing 80,000 people to the beach in 1888.  The “City of Corinne” docked at Garfield, as well, where it furnished steamboat rides on the lake for 25 cents.[6]  The great resort dwindled after Saltair’s opening, as it experienced a reduction in visitors and beach degradation due to the pesky nature of the Great Salt Lake’s fluctuating levels.  Garfield Beach resort ultimately succumbed to a fire in 1904.[7] "  From this Source.

Atmospheric electricity is just one possibility I was providing.  It could be something like _@whitewave_  stated in her post above, which I think is awesome as the sources I read stated that Saltair II couldn't recapture the magic of the first one.

Still can't find the "light" on the temple, could you provide a picture?  If you are trying to say these two are the same, you are full of shit.



"Oh I've seen buildings 'in the flesh' that appear to have a specific purpose but in reality they don't. A local water pumping station was only passed by the planners because it had been given the appearance of a detached house which 'fitted in' with its location in the rural landscape, for example."  Yeah, and I've seen cell towers that look like trees.  What the hell does that have to do with anything in my post?  blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

I spent 5+ hours getting things together for this post and the ten minutes and total lack of responsibility of both of your posts is disrespectful. I was just wondering if you live to rip on other people's work why you aren't on ATS instead of here?  I can take criticism when it is thought out and relevant.  I have always been a lurker but joined Stolen History because I feel it is important to re-look at our history, art and architecture.  People like you will make me a lurker again.

I don't agree with the flat earth theory but when I see  posts about it, I read them respectfully and then move on.  I don't spew crap all over them.  I am not so arrogant to think at this point that I KNOW EVERYTHING LIKE YOU SEEM TO- as we have been lied to about so much.     If you post on my articles, please be respectful to me by sourcing all your information so we can read them for themselves to make up our own minds.  Even your second reply is hasty and not sourced.  Again, I don't believe it is good scholarship to quote yourself unless you are an expert on the subject.  

Plissken


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-04-17 19:46:17Reaction Score: 0


Fair enough.
Seems I have a knack for upsetting some of the people on here.
Not an expert in anything nor do I claim to be, nor do I take anything anyone says at face value, nor do I take anything personally.
As I said above I can see nothing out of the ordinary with Saltair or any of the pavilions built on that lake, you do so go on researching and present the findings I promise to just read not comment from here on in.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bald EagleDate: 2019-05-11 11:47:41Reaction Score: 1


Someone on another forum (_completely_ different subject matter) posted this:
Abbey Mills Pumping Station

http://www.annandave.org/Abby Mills from embankment.JPG

Abby Mills Pumping Station


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VinniePazmanDate: 2019-07-28 10:52:30Reaction Score: 6


I've found very simmilar building to these american ones but from different time period, location and with officially different purpose.




> Ostia was a city of the Latium vetus, port of the city of Rome, located near the mouth of the Tevere River. The ruins of the abandoned city were later exploited as quarries for ancient marbles throughout the Middle Ages
> the present castle was built, with the aim of protecting access to Rome by river. In 1557 a great flood diverted the course of the Tevere and the castle lost its purpose.






















edit: and one more construction from Nice, France - finished in 1891 after 18 years of construction (notice that every expo town was ready in 1 year )

The Cristal Casino


The Amazing Pier and Crystal Casino of old Nice, France


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-07-28 14:21:10Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> If a power plant as alluded to how was the power distributed to customers or users?
> Where is the infrastructure, what was that infrastructure and the devices that used the electricity?


Did we get an answer on this yet?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-07-28 18:02:24Reaction Score: 0




anotherlayer said:


> Did we get an answer on this yet?


What time frame exactly are we talking about here?


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-07-28 19:30:58Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> What time frame exactly are we talking about here?


 I can only assume back when our atmosphere was quite different.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-07-31 06:36:57Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> Did we get an answer on this yet?


Not that I have noticed. My point is were it possible to tap into etheric power, and I have no idea one way or the other, such devices wouldn't need a gridded distribution system or central power plant. The portable generators of their day if you will that would be small enough today to carry in the pocket.
The only evidence of any kind that has come my way is Nikola Tesla's Pierce Arrow converted to run of etheric electricity with two six foot long trailing aerials and some sort of condenser or valve arrangement (glass tubes in the story) pushed into a box in the dashboard used to send the power to the electric motor driving the otherwise conventional Pierce Arrow.
A tale related after Teslas death by his cousin.
As usual nothing was found or made it through time. No car was ever found, that we get told about, no aerials, no evidence whatsoever of its existence just the story with the family connection which said it was driven into a barn and locked away. 
One would have though with such a unique vehicle and mode of operation the cousin would have at least sneaked back and showed it off too friends or other family members at the very least. Just as inconceivable that people who saw the car and heard no sound coming from it might just be interested enough to follow it or make efforts to discover its whereabouts or what happened to it but if they did then their tales haven't come through time either, quelle surprise.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-07-31 12:57:01Reaction Score: 1


May be _these guys_ did not have much to share.

Fairy tails and legends, as well as early science fiction could be some of the places to start looking at. With all of the magic crystal balls, Ariadne’s GPS threads, flying carpets etc...

_And so it happened that her every thought and whim was miraculously answered. If she wanted to write to her father, a paper and pen would appear out of nowhere. If she wanted to eat, the finest food and drink would be spread out before her, and whatever music pleased her sounded through the magnificent halls. She enjoyed rides through the deep forest in magical, horseless carriages and whatever other amusements she could imagine. And from time to time the Beast of the Forest, Denizen of the Deep, would communicate with the girl by writing in words of fire on the white marble walls._
__
Then again, we have this and that...


----------

